# Rayman Legends Demo langsam wie Zeitlupe



## rohan123 (19. August 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Habe kürzlich voller Freude die Rayman Legends Demo gezogen, und angespielt. Dabei ist mir unangenehm aufgefallen, dass es wie in Zeitlupe läuft. Es ruckelt zwar überhaupt nicht, läuft weich, aber eben wie im Schleichmodus. Ist das vielleicht in den ersten Levels so gewollt - glaub ich wohl kaum, kommt ja kein Spielspass auf. Die Systemvoraussetzungen erfülle ich glaube ich mit Core I7 und GeForce 675 MX sicherlich.

Hat jemad das auch festgestellt?


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

Wo gibt es die Demo denn? Könnte natürlich ein Bug sein, weil die Demo noch neu ist und nicht optimiert ist.

Und was soll eine Geforce 675 MX sein? ^^ hat er nen Apple? Läuft dann dort ein appleOS, oder Windows?  Oder ist es vielleicht ein Notebook?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Die Demo ist schon raus ??? 

Genial ! Muss ich mir heute runterladen.

Zum Problem:
Benutzt du zufällig Win XP ? Bei mir lief das von dir beschrieben Phänomen bei "Rayman - Origins" auch bei mir exakt so ab, aber nur unter XP. Als ich es unter Win 7 probierte, lief es so fix wie es sollte. Ganz seltsam...


----------



## rohan123 (25. August 2013)

Hi Herbboy!

Verzeih die späte Antwort. War nicht zu Hause.
Nun, bei Steam kann man die runterladen.

Die Graka ist eine Laptop-Graka GeForce GTX 675 MX, wohl zuerst falsch von mir geschrieben.
System ist Windows 8 64 bit.

Mal warten, wenns rauskommt. Hoffentlich nicht wirklich ein Bug, denn wenn ichs mir hole, und das will ich, wärs blöd.

Erstmal Grüße


----------



## rohan123 (5. September 2013)

Melde mich nur kurz, da ich die Vollversion schon geholt habe. Bei der war es genauso. Alles wie zäher Honig. Doch ich habe das Problem vorerst gelöst:

Ich begann als erstes die Auflösung zu senken. Brachte nichts.
Als zweites steckte ich das Geme Pad ab (X-Bos 360 Controller für Win) und versuchte mit Tastatur zu spielen. Brachte nichts.
Danach spazierte ich in die Einstellungen meines NVidia-Grafiktreibers und fügte dort die Rayman Legends exe in ein Profil ein. Da ich am Notebook zocke, stellte ich noch ein, dass es mit dem Hochleistungsprzessor, also der GeForce GTX 675 MX laufen soll. Zuguterletzt schaltete ich VSync und alle Antialiasing-Modi ab. Nicht in den globalen Einstelllungen, sondern in den Programmeinstellungen, in welche ich ja jetzt auch Rayman Legends aufgenommen hatte.

Und jetzt gehts. Also liegt der Fehler entweder in NVidia-Treiber oder im Spiel.
Aber nicht weiter schlimm bis jetzt. Kann man verkraften, und wenn man dieses tolle Spiel spielt, vergisst man das gleich wieder, dass das Bild halt dann nicht so lupenrein ist. Wird schon irgendwann behoben werden.

Ich nutze Windows 8 64 bit, und alles ist auf dem neuesten Stand.

Wer noch so ein Problem haben sollte, kann ja dann ähnliche Schritte probieren.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

mit mobilen Karten gibt es in der Tat manchmal seltsame Probleme...


----------



## rohan123 (5. September 2013)

Ja auf jeden Fall. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass sich diese bis jetzt bei meinem neuen Laptop auf drei Finger abzählen lassen. Schon echt klasse dieser mobile Core I7 und die 675 MX. Braucht man keine Riesenkiste mehr, die einem den Platz verstellt.

Tja, und Bejeweled Twist, das einzige Spiel, was auf dem Lap nicht in 3D läuft - lol.
Alle anderen Bejeweled Titel rennen normal.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2013)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass sich diese bis jetzt bei meinem neuen Laptop auf drei Finger abzählen lassen. Schon echt klasse dieser mobile Core I7 und die 675 MX. Braucht man keine Riesenkiste mehr, die einem den Platz verstellt.


 naja, ein moderner PC nimmt doch nicht mehr Platz weg als ein Rucksack oder so, der unter oder neben dem Tisch steht. Selbst ein Kasten Wasser braucht mehr Stellfläche. Da muss man es zu Hause schon extrem eng haben, wenn das rein wegen Platzbedarf was bringen soll. Und auf dem Tisch spart man auch nix: ein aufgeklappter Laptop braucht an sich den gleichen Platz wie ein Monitor + Keyboard... da hab ich lieber für das gleiche Geld deutlich mehr Leistung   dafür kannst DU halt wirklich überall spielen.


----------

